# tough opener



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow. Hot and bored. Sat water from 6 to 9 and saw nothing but a few does. Saw a big bull still in velvet earlier in the week. I have the wasatch le elk. Have some bulls hitting water on the cam, but always in the dark :| Hopefully the weather will cool and the rut kick in cause I can only sit for so long. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I walked way too far at 10,000 feet plus. It was pretty warm in the afternoon there too. Not much moving. I saw three elk ( 1 small 4 point, a cow and a calf) three coyotes and two deer. Man the deer are sure skittish anymore. The wind was also a real challenge but all in all it was an ok opener for me.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Fun opener Stalked 2 bucks around 23 inches nothing came of it though. Hopefully can get into them again.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Saw a not quite legal spike deer at 7:15 outta my stand over water. Nothing else in 6 hours. Went on a couple of ridges, didn't even kick up a doe. Lease visual opener ever.


----------



## tarponhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Hunted up north and saw one deer that had only one horn. Unicorns were not in the proclamation so I didn't shoot. Lots of cattle and sheep that have overgrazed the mountain. Very disappointed hopefully find a new area with more animals next week.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep... it was hot... and windy, at least up where I was at. I'm talking like whipping your face raw and super gusty type wind. It was pretty bad. Also, whoever said the thing about the moon must be on to something... that or deer just know when the opener is. I got up to my spot on Friday... was late so I hit the sack. Got up Sat morning before first light, made my way to the spot and saw one doe going over the edge of the hill. Other than that.... didn't see my boy I had scouted out at all... and I sat for a long time waiting for him to show up. I figured they had already bedded for the day at first light. Did bust a small two point and a couple does going to the spot, but they had been headed down the hill anyway. I saw a couple herds of about 30-40 elk and a pretty big herd of deer on the very back walls of the basins I was glassing but they were so far in you wouldn't want to shoot one in there anyway, you'd never get it out in time. Went driving with the wife up by Currant Creek yesterday... saw a few deer, all does. Heard there were deer all over the place though on the opener. Oh well... still a fun weekend and managed to avoid all other people until Sunday evening.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

A few does, no bucks. A few branch bulls no spikes. Yea I get to hunt some more!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

We saw alot of does, a few smaller bucks, Was within 35 yards of a 16" 3 point last night, almost let one fly but decided against it. Saw quite a few elk, lots of cows, 1 huge bull and about 5 smaller bulls. Me & my buddy were just sitting on a ridge last night and a herd of 12 cows/calfs came through below us at about 40 yards. Chirped and they just sat there and watched us for about a minute. My buddy drew back and decided against it since it was opening weekend and about 5 mins of shooting time left (didnt want to track and haul elk all night long since we are both working today :roll: :lol: ) IN all it was a good hunt. Lots of animals but just didnt find my shooter buck. I really didnt want my hunting season to end this quickly anyways since I have a dedicated hunter tag to get "the one" :mrgreen:


----------



## backpacker (Mar 1, 2008)

My first yr hunting w/ a bow and I can add another blown potential opportunity due to the joys of hunting public land. Saw a group of 4 bucks on the ridge above so I dropped my pack and was going to parallel them along the trail about 200 yds below them and see where they went. I'm all excited, thinking about how nice it would be to hammer one on the opener first yr w/ a bow- optimistic, I know  As soon as I drop my pack, I hear a bike coming up the trail driving right by me. Needless to say the deer scattered. Kinda my fault for hunting off a motorized trail. Wasn't the first time a hunt was ruined and it won't be the last. Windy as heck Sat afternoon thru Sunday as well. Good luck.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

HOT! We got up to 10,550' elevation, and it was still HOT. I was only interested in a nice bull on opening day. Didn't find him. Just a spike and a BUNCH of cows/calves. 

I'm hoping it'll cool down soon. Still a good hunt. We caught some ok cutthroats. VERY disappointed, though, that they weren't brookies. Stupid cuttroats... Anyway.

I'm not after deer this year, but we saw a dandy buck up there, along with a little 2 point. 

I'm not sad I get to hunt more, though. Just hope it can really cool down.


----------

